# Cat fish drifting coming into best time



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cat fish drifting has been excellent this year! Many people have established a 35 pound to 43 pound personnel best the first day out.
And many more with a blue cat from 15 to 35 pounds, it has been real fun fishing.
The lake is just now coming up on a time when the large blue cats make a move and seek certain conditions for the cold and low light time of year.
Resulting in schools of large blues all laying up in the same "hole".
On good days you can catch many box fish 3 to 9 pounds, and several fish over 15 pounds, a few over 20, and usually at least one over 30+.
All of the fish, the big CPRs and the box fish, come from deep water and will be almost white in appearance and very good to eat.

Trips are $300.00 and start anywhere from dawn to 8:30 depending on what we work out, and we fish until we have accomplished our goal.
Every day that varies, but expect a five hour minimum and an eight hour maximum. That includes time spent filleting cat fish, and bagging them up for you.
I supply all tackle, bait, accessories and will teach all i can while we drift about the sport.

Here are some pictures of fish caught drifting beginning in September, the next page October, then November and now.
Its been a great drifting season so far and the colder it gets the better it become.
Thanks.

Loy


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Most of October I was out town


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

November until now. I see where I repeated one picture in October, sorry, accidental.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Enjoy your frequent posts. Thank you. I want to begin with that.

*HOWEVER*, shouldn't this advertisement for your $300 charters be more appropriately posted in the classified section . . . or . . . as a paid sponsor ad to 2cool?

With less people fishing in the cold and rainy weather we're experiencing, you're probably trying to drum up some business. That is understandable. But please consider if a classified ad would be a better place.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BobBobber said:


> Enjoy your frequent posts. Thank you. I want to begin with that.
> 
> *HOWEVER*, shouldn't this advertisement for your $300 charters be more appropriately posted in the classified section . . . or . . . as a paid sponsor ad to 2cool?
> 
> With less people fishing in the cold and rainy weather we're experiencing, you're probably trying to drum up some business. That is understandable. But please consider if a classified ad would be a better place.


Bob, which part of the attached image is confusing you?

All of the 2Coolers with this on their page are paying big money to sponsor 2Cool.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

BobBobber said:


> Enjoy your frequent posts. Thank you. I want to begin with that.
> 
> *HOWEVER*, shouldn't this advertisement for your $300 charters be more appropriately posted in the classified section . . . or . . . as a paid sponsor ad to 2cool?
> 
> With less people fishing in the cold and rainy weather we're experiencing, you're probably trying to drum up some business. That is understandable. But please consider if a classified ad would be a better place.


If you feel the need to criticize someone on 2cool, you could likely easily find better targets than a paid sponsor, who also happens to be one of the most liked and helpful contributors on the website.

Troll on buddy, troll on.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ooooh talk about open mouth insert foot! Hopefully this was just a misunderstanding and I am sure you would like to apologize to SS, if not I doubt you will get anymore friendly advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No harm no foul I say, I guess you didn't see I sponsor here on 2cool. 
And, why yes I am trying to drum up business for the drift fishing trips.
They are a lot of fun and offer a chance to catch a big ole cat fish, maybe the biggest you ever caught.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Good point SS I use Tapatalk 99.99% of the time and it doesn't show the sponsor tags. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Bob, which part of the attached image is confusing you?
> 
> All of the 2Coolers with this on their page are paying big money to sponsor 2Cool.


OK, you are correct. I had not noticed you're a sponsor. *Skooze me, please for not noticing that! I stand corrected. Apology given and hopefully accepted.*

But I was alerted when I saw you posted the following paragraph,



> Trips are $300.00 and start anywhere from dawn to 8:30 depending on what we work out, and we fish until we have accomplished our goal . . .


 I believed that it was more appropriate as a classified ad.

It's my opinion. I don't want to expand anywhere beyond just the expression of my opinion.

You'll recall that I began my post with praise for your participation in the forum. *And I meant that sincerely.*


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bob, let's try again here. Sponsors pay a lot of money just to be allowed to write those things. Come super bowl time, do you expect Budweiser to pay for advertising time but not use it?

_*Site Sponsor -**If you would just like to post commercially***_

_Many advertisers are interested in self-promoting on the sites above as a site sponsor. A site sponsorship includes capability to make announcements, post commercially (promos, contests, new products/services), post fishing reports, give customer feedback, list full contact info in your signature when you post. Our most effective advertisers are our advertisers who interact._

Sponsors PAY for that right.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW! 3 months in and 64 posts and already trying to run the show!!!!!


----------

